# Return from Backsliding



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 7, 2007)

C. H. Spurgeon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

February 7
Return from Backsliding 

If thou return to the Almighty, thou shalt be built up. (Job 22:23) 
Eliphaz, in this utterance, spoke a great truth, which is the summary of many an inspired Scripture. Reader, has sin pulled you down? Have you become like a ruin? Has the hand of the Lord gone out against you so that in estate you are impoverished and in spirit you are broken down? Was it your own folly which brought upon you all this dilapidation? Then the first thing to be done is to return to the Lord. With deep repentance and sincere faith find your way back from your backsliding. It is your duty, for you have turned away from Him whom you professed to serve. It is your wisdom, for you cannot strive against Him and prosper. It is your immediate necessity, for what He has done is nothing compared to what He may do in the way of chastisement, since He is Almighty to punish.

See what a promise invites you! You shall be "built up." None but the Almighty can set up the fallen pillars and restore the tottering walls of your condition; but He can and He will do it if you return to Him. Do not delay. Your crushed mind may quite fail you if you go on to rebel; but hearty confession will ease you, and humble faith will console you. Do this, and all will be well.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for that post brother James.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, that was awesome!

I'm gonna have to read over that a few times!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> (Returning to the LORD)...It is your wisdom, for you cannot strive against Him and prosper. It is your immediate necessity, for what He has done is nothing compared to what He may do in the way of chastisement, since He is Almighty to punish.
> QUOTE]
> 
> To all who read this from Spurgeon, and particular what I have quoted above, this is so true! Believe me, I have personally experienced what Spurgeon is talking about. I'm telling you, you don't want to get into this position with the LORD. I suppose all of us have been there one way or another. It is not pretty.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 7, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Blueridge reformer said:
> 
> 
> > (Returning to the LORD)...It is your wisdom, for you cannot strive against Him and prosper. It is your immediate necessity, for what He has done is nothing compared to what He may do in the way of chastisement, since He is Almighty to punish.
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2007)

Truly convicting! 

James, I appreciate your offerings from the works of J.C. Philpot. 

Thank you, Brother!


----------

